# Finally, after two Years, the portrait of my wife is finally done...



## nektarios (Feb 7, 2017)

I finally finished the oil painting portrait of my wife that I started two years ago! I have to admit, it has been quite a learning experience... This is my first portrait and my goal was to learn and apply as much as I could from Rembrandt's technique -- even though I knew I would never accomplish 100% what I aimed for. Wetcanvas helped me a lot in that journey, and I want to thank everyone for their great advice and helpful tips. I experienced many challenges along the way, such as, a melting Maroger medium and having then to switch and adapt to a new medium like the Venetian Medium. It's not perfect, but at least it met my vision to a large extent. I would greatly appreciate your comments, and any constructive criticism is very welcome.

This all started when I first visited the National Gallery of Art in Washington D.C., back in July of 2013, and I saw a painting by Rembrandt. It's hard to put in words what I felt but that painting impacted me enough to want me to start oil painting using his technique. 

Here is the full resolution picture:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154128249831990&set=pcb.101541283 11381990&type=3&theater


















Thank you!

Cheers,

Nektarios

PS: It took me so long as I only paint on weekends and not every weekend...


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

The link doesn't work. Load it to this site.


----------



## nektarios (Feb 7, 2017)

Sorry here is an image link that works:


----------



## TatyanaShurtz (Feb 1, 2017)

I think this is a very good portrait, especially as a fist experience. Nice light and shadows distribution, The face is looking lovely and technically is just slightly off (the right eye placed a tad too high). The hand looks perfect. The fold on the fabric of the sleeve possibly needs a little work on. Good impression overall, good job. Is it oil?


----------



## nektarios (Feb 7, 2017)

TatyanaShurtz said:


> I think this is a very good portrait, especially as a fist experience. Nice light and shadows distribution, The face is looking lovely and technically is just slightly off (the right eye placed a tad too high). The hand looks perfect. The fold on the fabric of the sleeve possibly needs a little work on. Good impression overall, good job. Is it oil?


Thank you! Appreciate the good words and constructive comments. Yeap, it's oil, and I used the Venetian Medium. I realized the thing about the eye, but not sure I have the energy to correct at this point. lain:


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

the rendering was done pretty nice. now you just need some more knowledge about how stuff works ( i.e. f.e. where does cloth fold and why etc ).
the impasto adds some nice texture, values are in the right place like i said - i really recommend to get some drawing fundamental practise so you
can build up the sketch a bit better before the rendering.


----------



## nektarios (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you for your good words and advice! Will certainly do as you suggested to improve myself...


----------

